
Mark Zuckerberg's visit gives Nigerian startups much-needed boost - endswapper
http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/31/africa/nigeria-zuckerberg-visit/
======
smb06
They've been trying to push their "free basics" program in African countries
after it failed to convince Indian people. I hope governments in Africa would
respect net-neutrality.

